# Help - I need to move and can't take my cat!



## Caron Swann de Sosa

Unfortunately I have to move and am not allowed to take my cat. I have asked the landlady but she said no, infact she seemed unhappy that I had asked her. Does anyone have any advice? I really don't want to lose my cat. I am thinking to try to find somewhere that will accept pets but this will take time and I have to move on Wednesday. Is it possible to find a temp home? such as, a foster carer? I feel so desperate about this and would be grateful of any advice. Thank you.


----------



## vivien

Sorry to hear you cannot take your cat with you. But do you have a you rescue centre that has a fosterer untill you can find somewhere so she can live with you. I hope you find somewhere soon 

Viv xx


----------



## Ang2

Not a very nice landlady! What harm would a little cat do? Whereabouts are you?

tenant must ask permission from the landlord to keep a pet, and the landlord must not refuse permission unreasonably.
http://www.landlordlawblog.co.uk/2013/08/12/pets-clauses-in-tenancy-agreements/


----------



## Caron Swann de Sosa

Ang2 said:


> Not a very nice landlady! What harm would a little cat do? Whereabouts are you?
> 
> tenant must ask permission from the landlord to keep a pet, and the landlord must not refuse permission unreasonably.
> http://www.landlordlawblog.co.uk/2013/08/12/pets-clauses-in-tenancy-agreements/


Thank you for your reply. I'm in Chesterfield, Derbyshire but moving to Essex on Wednesday. I only had one week to find a flat and of course I could not find one that accepts pets. I did ask the landlady but she refused without giving a reason. Regards


----------



## Ang2

Keep us posted.


----------



## Caron Swann de Sosa

Ang2 said:


> Not a very nice landlady! What harm would a little cat do? Whereabouts are you?
> 
> tenant must ask permission from the landlord to keep a pet, and the landlord must not refuse permission unreasonably.
> http://www.landlordlawblog.co.uk/2013/08/12/pets-clauses-in-tenancy-agreements/


Thank you for your reply. I'm in Chesterfield, Derbyshire but moving to Essex on Wednesday. 


Ang2 said:


> Not a very nice landlady! What harm would a little cat do? Whereabouts are you?
> 
> tenant must ask permission from the landlord to keep a pet, and the landlord must not refuse permission unreasonably.
> http://www.landlordlawblog.co.uk/2013/08/12/pets-clauses-in-tenancy-agreements/





Ang2 said:


> Not a very nice landlady! What harm would a little cat do? Whereabouts are you?
> 
> tenant must ask permission from the landlord to keep a pet, and the landlord must not refuse permission unreasonably.
> http://www.landlordlawblog.co.uk/2013/08/12/pets-clauses-in-tenancy-agreements/





vivien said:


> Sorry to hear you cannot take your cat with you. But do you have a you rescue centre that has a fosterer untill you can find somewhere so she can live with you. I hope you find somewhere soon
> 
> Viv xx


Yes, thank you, I will try a cat rescue centre. Regards


----------



## Caron Swann de Sosa

Ang2 said:


> Keep us posted.


Thank you - I will


----------



## Ang2

What about friends and family? Can they not take her until you find somewhere. Also speak to CAB about your rights.


----------



## Caron Swann de Sosa

Ang2 said:


> What about friends and family? Can they not take her until you find somewhere. Also speak to CAB about your rights.


Thanks for your reply. I've tried everyone I can think of but have failed to find anyone to have him even for a short time.


----------



## Ang2

Do you have transport? And are you seriously going to look for somewhere else? I imagine you are tied in to a lease? How will that work? I cant see this being short term. And there is so little time to organise.


----------



## Caron Swann de Sosa

Ang2 said:


> Do you have transport? And are you seriously going to look for somewhere else? I imagine you are tied in to a lease? How will that work? I cant see this being short term. And there is so little time to organise.


No, I have no transport. yes, I will start to look for somewhere to move to at the end of the 6 month contract but not sure what to do with him short term?
I thought about a cattery for a few weeks to buy me some time.


----------



## Ang2

If you have funds for a cattery, what about placing an advert for a fosterer, and you will pay them, rather than a cattery? 6 months is a long time in a cattery!


----------



## Caron Swann de Sosa

Ang2 said:


> If you have funds for a cattery, what about placing an advert for a fosterer, and you will pay them, rather than a cattery? 6 months is a long time in a cattery!


Yes, really, I don't have any funds, not for 6 months anyway. I could only do it for a few weeks. A month at the most. Some people tell me to sneak him into the flat after a couple of weeks but am unsure if the landlady can kick me out straight away?


----------



## Ang2

Speak to CAB on Monday and let us know. Fingers crossed x


----------



## Wiz201

yes landlady could kick you out if you sneaked the cat in. Unfortunately its the scratching on the furniture people are worried about. You could suggest that you'll bring scratch mats and posts so the furniture won't be scratched on?


----------



## Caron Swann de Sosa

Wiz201 said:


> yes landlady could kick you out if you sneaked the cat in. Unfortunately its the scratching on the furniture people are worried about. You could suggest that you'll bring scratch mats and posts so the furniture won't be scratched on?


Thanks for your reply. The landlady said a definite NO, I don't think she would listen to any suggestions about scratch posts, extra pet deposits, etc. Do you think she could kick me out before the end of the 6 months contract?


----------



## Caron Swann de Sosa

Ang2 said:


> Speak to CAB on Monday and let us know. Fingers crossed x


Yes, I'll try. Thanks


Ang2 said:


> Speak to CAB on Monday and let us know. Fingers crossed x


----------



## Ang2

CAB can advise you on your rights


----------



## Paddypaws

No your landlady cannot kick you out before the end of the 6 month lease . Speak to CAB or you might have more luck with Shelter. It is not ideal but if you are serious about not parting with your cat I think you just have to move in with cat in tow and try to avoid confrontation with landlady. Unless she lives very close there is no reason she should find out tbh. She can give you notice to leave at end of 6 month term so you need to make sure you have found a cat friendly solution by that time.


----------



## Calvine

Ang2 said:


> Do you have transport? And are you seriously going to look for somewhere else? I imagine you are tied in to a lease? How will that work? I cant see this being short term. And there is so little time to organise.


Very little time indeed, things like this take time...is that _this _Wednesday?


----------



## Calvine

Paddypaws said:


> No your landlady cannot kick you out before the end of the 6 month lease . Speak to CAB or you might have more luck with Shelter. It is not ideal but if you are serious about not parting with your cat I think you just have to move in with cat in tow and try to avoid confrontation with landlady. Unless she lives very close there is no reason she should find out tbh. She can give you notice to leave at end of 6 month term so you need to make sure you have found a cat friendly solution by that time.


 When my son wanted to adopt one of my cats (his favourite from when he was younger) he made the mistake of asking permission from his landlady. She said no, no cats ''as she was allergic to them''. She actually lived 70 miles away, believe it or not. I had actually said to him that he should tell her he wanted to ''borrow'' Kitty as he had seen mice in the bathroom. But my son is less devious than I am, too honest for his own good.


----------



## Calvine

What about look at ''Street Life'' for the are to which you are moving? When my Gatsby went missing for four days I was amazed at how helpful people were...total strangers who were just really concerned...one lady actually went out looking after dark with a torch and also helped to put up posters. Anything is worth a try, especially in view of the short amount of time you have available. Hope you get help.


----------



## urbantigers

Might be some help here

http://www.letswithpets.org.uk/

A cattery sounds like a good short term solution while you try to sort something out (or sweet talk your landlady into accepting pets) if you can afford it and can find somewhere decent with vacancies given that it's school hols and most get booked up well in advance


----------



## Sherylina

There is incorrect advice here. I want you to be able to keep the cat as much as anyone but becoming homeless because of incorrect advice is not the answer.

The landlord can push for eviction if you breach your tenancy contract - this means if there is a "no pets" clause in the agreement which you sign then yes of course she can evict you.

The landlord can insist there are no pets and does not need any kind of "reasonable grounds" to refuse them. Their house, their choice. You simply don't sign the contract if you don't like it.

If it was me? I have been in this situation before and there was no question of my cats being re-homed, they are my babies and I brought them with me and didn't tell the landlord who was none the wiser when I moved out after 6 months to a house which did accept pets. If you have no choice but to either take them with you or abandon them then what choice do you have really?


----------



## Ang2

Are you


Sherylina said:


> There is incorrect advice here. I want you to be able to keep the cat as much as anyone but becoming homeless because of incorrect advice is not the answer.
> 
> The landlord can push for eviction if you breach your tenancy contract - this means if there is a "no pets" clause in the agreement which you sign then yes of course she can evict you.
> 
> The landlord can insist there are no pets and does not need any kind of "reasonable grounds" to refuse them. Their house, their choice. You simply don't sign the contract if you don't like it.
> 
> If it was me? I have been in this situation before and there was no question of my cats being re-homed, they are my babies and I brought them with me and didn't tell the landlord who was none the wiser when I moved out after 6 months to a house which did accept pets. If you have no choice but to either take them with you or abandon them then what choice do you have really?


Are you a lawyer? Just wonder what makes you think you know better than the CAB or the directive given the by Office of Fair Trade? A blanket ban on pets without good reason is unlawful. A good reason does not constitute 'don't want a pet in my property'.


----------



## Paddypaws

My understanding is that the landlord _could _issue a section 8 within the stated 6 month period, stating breech of contract. This would however involve court proceeding which take time to organise and is costly. I have no legal training but I think it is unlikely that a court would uphold such an eviction because of a single pet cat and even if they did, then it is unlikely for the process to happen quicker than the 6 month contract.
Yes it is far from ideal to go ahead and move the cat in, but I think realistically both tenant and landlady are stuck with each other for 6 months and OP has already stated she would be looking for pet friendly alternatives asap


----------



## 8tansox

My neighbours who rented their property were kicked out within a week once the landlord discovered they had a dog at the premises. Too risky. AND, if the landlord says "no pets" then it's no pets - simple. Their rules, you either comply or you don't but if you don't you need to be prepared for the consequences. What about landlords human rights? If they play by the rules, why shouldn't the tenants?


You might also need to consider future references.


----------



## Paddypaws

8tansox said:


> My neighbours who rented their property were kicked out within a week once the landlord discovered they had a dog at the premises. Too risky. AND, if the landlord says "no pets" then it's no pets - simple. Their rules, you either comply or you don't but if you don't you need to be prepared for the consequences. What about landlords human rights? If they play by the rules, why shouldn't the tenants?


How??? It is really not easy to evict tenants these days, a landlord cannot legally just throw someone out ( thankfully) 
I can see both sides of the case as I am a landlord as well as being a pet owner, so I am not disregarding the rights of the landlady in this situation.


----------



## 8tansox

Well this was 20 years ago but it always struck me to be fair to the landlord/lady. Their house YOU ARE RENTING their property, the tenant should respect the conditions. It's called respect. Little of it about these days I fear.


----------



## Sherylina

Ang2 said:


> Are you
> 
> Are you a lawyer? Just wonder what makes you think you know better than the CAB or the directive given the by Office of Fair Trade? A blanket ban on pets without good reason is unlawful. A good reason does not constitute 'don't want a pet in my property'.


I have copied this from the CAB website....:

*Keeping pets*
You can keep pets as long as it is not specifically forbidden in the tenancy agreement and it does not cause a nuisance to neighbours. However, you should normally seek your landlord's permission because, even if you have a legal right to keep pets, if your landlord does not approve, you may end up getting evicted.

Whether you can be evicted depends on the type of tenancy agreement you have. If you are threatened with eviction because you are keeping pets, you may be able to defend this even if it is in breach of the tenancy agreement but you will have to get rid of the pet. This does, however, depend on what kind of tenancy you have. For example, if the landlord shares the home with you, you will not be able to prevent the eviction, although you may be able to delay it.

If you are keeping pets when this is forbidden by the tenancy agreement, you should consult an experienced adviser, for example, at a Citizens Advice Bureau. To search for details of your nearest CAB, including those that can give advice by email, click on nearest CAB.


----------



## Alisonfoy

*"Keeping pets*
You can keep pets as long as it is not specifically forbidden in the tenancy agreement."

This (see above quote)... is my understanding of the current legal position re keeping pets.

Rather than enter into an agreement which you intend to breach from the word go, it would be better if you were up-front with the landlord. The majority of landlords (something like 70%) only have one property and are simply concerned about damage which will cost them £££ to rectify.

You may well be able to have another sensible conversation with her and persuade her to agree to your having a cat at the property upon payment of a larger deposit (to cover damage to carpets, scratching to chairs etc). You could also offer to arrange a detailed inventory with photographs of the furniture's condition etc when you move in, so if things are damaged by your cat's claws, you pay for them when you move out.

It is a simple matter to amend a tenancy to this effect if both parties agree. You could even amend the paperwork to specify that only the one cat is allowed, so the landlord can be reassured that the property will not be turned into a cat sanctuary!

I have every sympathy with your situation, but just as there are terrible landlords, so there are many awful tenants - some of which are totally irresponsible pet owners!!

Good luck.


----------



## Cookieandme

Ang2 said:


> Are you
> 
> Are you a lawyer? Just wonder what makes you think you know better than the CAB or the directive given the by Office of Fair Trade? A blanket ban on pets without good reason is unlawful. A good reason does not constitute 'don't want a pet in my property'.


But a landlord can let their property to whoever they like, just because people on here are animal lovers doesn't mean everyone else is.

My new neighbour is only moving 2 doors down and is letting their current property. She told me just last week someone with a dog asked to move in she said no. A landlord is well within their rights to let to who ever that like.

However I would be looking for another property.


----------

